
Jack Dorsey on Bitcoin, Facebook's crypto, and the end of cash - howard941
https://qz.com/1642172/jack-dorsey-on-bitcoin-facebooks-crypto-and-the-end-of-cash/
======
cl42
If you read Square's filings, in 2018 they generated $166M in revenue from
Bitcoin sales (though nearly 0% profit). In Q1 2019, the YoY volume was nearly
double. Very bullish on BTC -- I wonder how it compares to Coinbase?

